# Doctor Who Tardis model kit?



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone built or know of a decent styrene Tardis model kit? Would definitely like to get one the replicated the Tom Baker era Tardis. I've seen some so so resin kits and some toys recently. 

May end up trying to scratch build one if I can't find a kit. Something like this custom model closely matches what I've always imagined building:

http://www.fxmodels.com/tardis-1.shtml

Flashing light, sound effects, and maybe a K-9 figure next to it. Done :thumbsup:.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

The only styrene TARDIS kit I know of is the one Airfix put out a few years ago of the David Tennant version. Been out of production for quite a while, and can get expensive.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, Airfix made one with two figures. I believe it was only released in England. So you combine foreign shipping plus being rare and you re looking at major $$$.

There are several Tardis "toys" in a variety of sizes. They are really pretty decent looking. Again I believe these are made in England and in the $30 up range. The one I have is a coin bank with lights and sound.

You can also find many plans for building a Tardis from a minitaure to full size. I have the plans around here somewhere to build a full size one as a garden tool storage shed. Never got around to building it.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I got mine £15.99 plus shipping last month and the Daleks in Manhatten set for just over £10 so they aren't that hard to find or that expensive I imagine shipping might get pricey

here is another one although only shows posting to the uk couldn't hurt to ask
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airfix-Mo...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item2ec68aad45


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Opened mine up to have a look and the Tardis looks quite nice it even has a hatch with the telephone in the door (CD is to give some scale)


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Wow, that's really is a nice looking kit! Appreciate the photos.

Are there clear pieces for the windows? I am going to definitely ask about shipping to the US. I've shipped models internationally though and know just how steep the shipping costs can get. I do really like what I see. 

A few years ago a local comic store in town had a Tardis toy with Tom Baker and K-9 figures. I was looking for a kit so I didn't pick it up. Maybe I should have and done a little customization on it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Found the assembly instructions:
http://www.airfix.com/_assets/files/Welcome Aboard Instructions.pdf

Wow, some really sharp detail on this kit. Looks like Culttvman sold this kit at one time. Wish I had seen it then.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The Tardis kit from Airfix is an excellent kit and should have been the beginning of a great series from them however they seriously misjudged the market.
The 'Welcome Aboard' set which included the Tardis was massively delayed between design and release meaning that it not only missed the christmas market but featured a figure of a character, Martha, who had already left the series.
It was also too complicated and expensive for the kids market and yet overly gimmicky for the adult fans due to it's sound and light effects.
Airfix produced thousands of them which didn't sell and at one point a couple of years ago you could pick them up at shows for £5 a piece.
The prices seem to have gone up on ebay lately however I would bet there are thousands out there unbuilt.
You would think Airfix would have learnt their lesson but they pressed ahead with another release 'Daleks in Manhattan' featuring part-kit/part-preassembled parts that were poorly detailed for the price.
I'd like to see them reissue the Tardis as a stand alone kit but I think they no longer have the license.
I'd love to see what Moebius could do with it.....


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

That's a shame about Airfix. 

I should think a Doctor Who line would be a really nice fit for Moebius. I haven't bought any Moebius kits (yet) but I am very impressed with what I've seen from them, most especially on the upcoming classic Battlestar Galactica (which I will buy). 

I agree with you and humbly suggest Moebius consider a DW license.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

my kits are in the build queue so no idea when I will get a start on them but from what I've seen they do look fabulous Airfix missed out big time on this one


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:34954

I totally missed this kit, never saw it at my LHS or any mention of it online..... I did find an OK 3D file of one at Thingiverse.com and at 8.25" x 4.7" minus the becon, it will work for me.....:thumbsup: It took over 41 hours to print the main body, good thing I had just put a new spool of PLA on the printer...... I too would love to have some Dr Who items from Moebius....

P.S. the doors are just setting in there, haven't started any work on yet.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

I really need to stop looking on Ebay I just always find another kit to go in the build queue and I really have enough to be getting along with


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted this a few years ago, here is my "Welcome Aboard" kit. Building this version of the TARDIS was way easier than the full-size one I built with a friend!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Kremin said:


> I really need to stop looking on Ebay I just always find another kit to go in the build queue and I really have enough to be getting along with


Lol join the club! I just added seven more to my stash which is growing faster than shrinking. Although that TARDIS _does_ look _nice_...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Sparky said:


> Found the assembly instructions:
> http://www.airfix.com/_assets/files/Welcome Aboard Instructions.pdf
> 
> Wow, some really sharp detail on this kit. Looks like Culttvman sold this kit at one time. Wish I had seen it then.


Can you believe the painting results of those figures? Is that even possible? That's amazing. The doctor's hair, Martha's jeans? Wow.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Can you believe the painting results of those figures? Is that even possible? That's amazing. The doctor's hair, Martha's jeans? Wow.


Yup, I did it, just no pinstripes.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> Yup, I did it, just no pinstripes.


If yours looks like those examples, I need to buy you a beer...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think at one time Airfix planned four or five Dr. Who kits but only the first two appeared. Both have been out of production a few years too. The Welcome Aboard kit was sold in the US, although it was expensive. I think at one time even Tower Hobbies had it. Now, eBay is probably your best bet. Nice kit...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> If yours looks like those examples, I need to buy you a beer...


Here are some closer pics of my Doctor and Martha. I left off the pattern on her shirt, but nailed the jeans! I guess you can be the judge if I came close.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

RSN said:


> Here are some closer pics of my Doctor and Martha. I left off the pattern on her shirt, but nailed the jeans! I guess you can be the judge if I came close.


Your stuff is always top drawer, but this takes the...................uh, um...the Pepsi!


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Kremin said:


> I got mine £15.99 plus shipping last month and the Daleks in Manhatten set for just over £10 so they aren't that hard to find or that expensive I imagine shipping might get pricey
> 
> here is another one although only shows posting to the uk couldn't hurt to ask
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Airfix-Mo...es_ModelKits_ModelKits_JN&hash=item2ec68aad45


I've not looked in over a year but when I was shopping around it was in the $120 range shipped. More that I want to spend as although I'm a Who fan I'm not a fanatic. I also haven't ever connected with the Martha companion. As I said I do have the coin bank which is good enough for me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

In recent years the "Models & Kits" section of evilBay has become a cesspool of sellers preying on buyers with more money than brains, but deals can still be found. A few years ago I got Airfix's "Welcome Aboard" kit, including shipping from the U.K., for a few bucks less than the original MSRP. The seller had received it as a gift, and opened it thinking it was a pre-assembled collectible. When she discovered it was a model kit, she didn't want it and decided to sell it for what she thought was a fair price for an unsealed kit. Of course, that was before International Shipping rates skyrocketed. Patience and persistence are the key; you can usually find what you're looking for at a price you can live with, but it might take a while.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kdaracal said:


> Your stuff is always top drawer, but this takes the...................uh, um...the beer!


You humble me, thank you. Don't drink beer, but a Pepsi One wouldn't be turned down!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Well, just thought that I would follow-up on my quest for a Tardis model. I considered the Airfix "Welcome Aboard" kit for a while, but ended up buying an electronic flight control tardis.

The toy and an Amazon video review are here: http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Electr...870&sr=8-2&keywords=10th+doctor+flight+tardis. While I may still buy the Airfix model kit to build, this Tardis is pretty neat. The lighting, sound, and constuction are all great. I even picked up 5" figures of the 4th Doctor and K-9 http://www.amazon.com/Doctor-Who-Fo...qid=1365567356&sr=1-1&keywords=4th+doctor+k-9. Not his version of the Tardis but close enough for me. They do make the 4th Doctor Tardis and I may get that one to but apparently this version (10th Doctor) is considered to have the most bells and whistles.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Some of the toys nowdays are great. I recall struggling with the Seven's 1/4 (?) scale Dalek kits. In the end I bought a big RC toy Dalek that is 100 times better; plus he moves, talks, has working lights, etc.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

This was a pretty nice kit although the flashing light and the Tardis sound (that worked when the door was opened?) were toy-like. The figures were good likenesses with vinyl heads. Even the attempt at simulating a bigger on the inside interior was clever.


The major deficiency of the kit was the absence of decals (just stickers for the police box and phone cabinet). I mean, you were supposed to hand-paint the design on Martha's shirt? I compensated for this by printing my own decals that included decals for the Doctor's shoes, pattern for his tie, lock for the Tardis and Martha's tattoo.


Looked like this and were available through CultTVman for awhile.











I masked the Doctor's clothes for pinstriping and replaced Martha's earrings with wire loops. I also lit the inside of the Tardis with some colored LEDs behind the door.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

That's a fantastic paint job! 

I must admit I am a bit sceptical about my ability to do figure painting to my own liking (and envious of those who do it so well). 

I'd be extra envious of anyone who could hand paint that design on Martha shirt .


----------

